# Calibration after Windshield Replacement



## mountaingoat1 (5 mo ago)

Hi,
I returned from a week-long trip to find a huge spidery crack on my windshield. The car had been parked at an outdoor airport parking lot. I am having Safelite replace the windshield but received a disclaimer that sensors will need to be recalibrated and that Safelite does not do that. Can I use the calibration software on the car to perform all the necessary recalibrations? Or do I need to take it into a Tesla dealer for all the recalibrations to be performed? 

Thanks.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

This doesn’t answer your specific question, but thought I’d offer a data point. 
I am doing this now. Open a case in the Tesla app and schedule. In my case, my SC no longer does windshield replacements so they forwarded me to a third party company which said they actually meet me at the SC and do it there. The Tesla service appointment stays open, but without a date, as they order the windshield directly from Tesla (very important). All camera calibration is done there onsite. So, I’d open a case with them to see what they say. BTW, they quoted a replacement cost of $1102.95. Luckily Florida law states insurance must cover this 100%.


----------



## mountaingoat1 (5 mo ago)

jmaddr said:


> This doesn’t answer your specific question, but thought I’d offer a data point.
> I am doing this now. Open a case in the Tesla app and schedule. In my case, my SC no longer does windshield replacements so they forwarded me to a third party company which said they actually meet me at the SC and do it there. The Tesla service appointment stays open, but without a date, as they order the windshield directly from Tesla (very important). All camera calibration is done there onsite. So, I’d open a case with them to see what they say. BTW, they quoted a replacement cost of $1102.95. Luckily Florida law states insurance must cover this 100%.


Thanks for this. Our Tesla dealer is a fair ways away from us and I can never get a human being on the phone there. I messaged them about the windshield replacement and they can do it, but they could not give me a time estimate on how long the repair would take. I had a 7:45 am appointment and the best they could tell me via message was that it would be done by the end of day. I didn't have a day to give them so I am going with Safelite which is in my town and can get it done in a couple of hours. I just need to figure out if hitting the calibrate button on the Tesla screen is all I need to do to get everything recalibrated.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Service menu item on TS has a camera calibration option. You actually did when you first drove your car after new car delivery. They calibrate when driving


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, use the button on the Service menu, it works fine.


----------

